# IPhone: IPod Musik Ordner



## Blinded (15. Februar 2009)

Hey
em wollte mir jetzt musik aus iphone ziehen
habe ordner erstellt also z.b.

Future Trance   --> In the mix --> TITEL
                       --> Vol. XX       --> TITEL
Ravers Fantacy --> Col. XX      --> TITEL

doch wenn ich die aus iphone ziehe ist alles durcheinander
und es gibt. z.b. 2 mal den titel
da ich sie einmal normal habe und vll zufällig auch noch in einer vol. edition gibt

geht das nicht mit den ordnern?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2009)

vermutlich funktioniert der auschließlich anhand von IDtags, das is auch bei vielen Mp3playern inzwischen so. d.h. anstatt ordner zu kreieren musst du halt den MP3-files als IDtag als albumnamen den ordnernamen verpassen. im grunde sogar ein vorteil, da du gar keine ordner mehr kreieren musst.

am besten mit dem tool mp3tag, da kannst du alle MP3 deines hauptordners anzeigen lassen, dann nach unterordnern ordnen. dann markierst du einfach immer alle songs eines unterordners, das ja idR auch ein album ist. zB du markerist die songs von "in the mix" und trägst einfach links oben in das feld mit "album" halt zB "In the mix ein", als interpret "future trance". oder wenn du bei "interpet" bereits den interpreten des jeweiligen songs hast oder haben möchtest und das auch beibehalten willst, dann nimm als albumtitel halt "Future Trance - in the mix"

auf dem iphone kannst du dann bestimmt beim navigieren einfach nach alben suchen. das is ja im grunde vom aufwand her das gleiche, als wenn du ordnern navigierst


----------



## Klutten (15. Februar 2009)

Was du machst hört sich verdammt nach einem Zugriff über einen Drittzugang (FTP oder ähnlich) an, der auf legalem und herkömmlichen Wege nicht möglich ist. Regulär greift man auf das iPhone nur über iTunes zu und dort über angelegte Bibliotheken, die keine eigentliche Ordnerstruktur besitzen.

Du solltest also hier nicht nach Support schreien, wenn du nicht den regulären Weg nutzt.


----------



## Blinded (15. Februar 2009)

ist ja blöd ne freund hatt mir ne tipp gegeben mit wiedergaben ordner
das ist auch alles schön und gut ist aber irgendwie nur für itunes auf dem iphone selbst geht das net oder?


----------



## Klutten (15. Februar 2009)

Könntest du deine Sätze bitte so formulieren, dass sie verständlich sind? Ich kann beim besten Willen keinen Zusammenhang herauslesen. Sry.


----------



## Blinded (15. Februar 2009)

och meno  <--- weil ich ordner will und voll entäuscht vom ipod bin 

also

ich will
z.b.

INTERPRET    - ALBUM - Songs
                                  - ALBUM - Songs
INTERPRET2  - ALBUM - Songs

mit den wiedergabenlisten kann ich bei itunes
nur ALBUM - SONGS

also kann ich kein interpret auswählen nur die alben

halt bei der listen ansicht beim iphone interpret will ich net schaun da ich vol. drauf habe und alles ducheinander ist
theo.
will ich ne wiedergabenliste machen und da rein noch eine^^


----------



## Klutten (15. Februar 2009)

Das ist genau das Problem, welches Herbboy bereits beschrieben hat. Du musst die Tags deiner Lieder editieren, was du wahlweise im iTunes oder auch im Windows-Explorer machen kannst. Die entsprechende Wiedergabeliste kannst du dann im iTunes erstellen.

Lied markieren -> rechte Maustaste -> Eigenschaften -> und dort möglichst viel in die Kategorien eintragen.

Je mehr du einträgst, desto mehr Möglichkeiten der Suche und Indexierung bieten sich dir. Bei gekauften MP3s sind die wichtigsten Merkmale bereits gesetzt, bei selbst erstellten MP3s musst du das natürlich selbst machen. Es gibt aber wohl auch Tools, die das erledigen.


----------



## Blinded (15. Februar 2009)

tools?
oky bei selbst erstellte okey verstehe ich ja
kaufe mir aber auch viele und da steht halt net alles da


----------



## Klutten (15. Februar 2009)

Dann musst du die dir wichtigen Daten von Hand eingeben. Sehr mühselig, aber die einzige Möglichkeit der ordentlichen Sortierung. Eigentlich reicht ja schon Interpret, Album und Titel.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2009)

mit MP3 tag kannst du wie gesagt sehr komfortabel die tags ändern. du kannst sogar lieder markieren und aus dem dateinamen die tags "rausziehen". rechtsklick und "konvertieren => dateiname - tag". du musst dem tool nur in dem fenster, das dann erscheint, mitteilen, in welcher schreibweise der interpret im dateinamen versteckt ist. zB wenn es immer heißt

Tiesto - Sunglow.mp3
Paul van Dyk - For an angel.mp3

usw., dann musst du ins fenster schreiben %Artist% - %Title%

inkl. der leerzeichen und "minus". wenn es aber zB heißt 

Tiesto_Sunglow.mp3

dann schreibst du natürlich %Artist%_%Title%

wenn du nix falsch machst, dann steht es auch korrekt in einer kleinen vorschau direkt unter dem iengabefeld. auch wenn zb die titelnummer im dateinamen mitdrin is, kannst du das dem tool "mitteilen". du darfst das natrülich nur mit den dateien "gesammelt" auf einmal machen, die auch wirklich die gleiche schreibweise im dateinamen haben. sonst hast du später bei interpret vlt die Titelnummer stehen oder so. die dateien aus dem gleichen album sind aber ja vermutlich einheitlich, da du die ja sicher in einem ruck von CD gerippt hattest, wobei die dateinamen ja dann einheitlich vergeben werden.



ps: itunes benutzt doch einfach die tags der vorhandenen MP3s, oder MUSS man etwa die tags über itunes ändern?


----------



## bogomil22 (29. Januar 2011)

Genau, also ich kann auch nur das mp3Tag empfehlen. Habe dort auch ein Problem entdeckt.
Wisst ihr obdas Iphone überhaupt Multiple value Tags kann? also dass heisst, dass ich in einem Lied mehrere Interpreten mit einem   ,   ;    /    \\   trennen kann und die windows media bibelothek sortiert dann auch das lied den jeweilgen interpreten zu.
Beim iphone ist das leider nicht so.
Dort steht dann z.b als interpret

Artist A\Artist B
Artist B\Artist A

das ist halt ziemlich blöd und macht die suche über interpreten halt völlig unübersichtlich etc.


----------

